# Where can I find my contact list?



## LillyoftheValley

Want to convert a contact into a friend..help.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best

just a guess here but if you added them as a contact try going to your profile page and look in your friends box and click edit friends.
then find their name and click the friend box. it should send them a request.
if they added you as a contact go to their profile and send a friend request.


----------



## LillyoftheValley

thanks


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best

hope it works for you.


----------

